# PM-30MV



## daveog (May 5, 2019)

Does anyone have a PM-30MV and is using the available stand from PM? I'm between this and the 932M, but it has to go in the basement, so I like the lower weight of the 30. I also like the DC motor with variable speed. But, I really like the extra weight for rigidity and vibration damping on the 932. Also, I like the power Z-axis and the downfeed. The 932 has a heavy cast iron stand available, but only a 70 pound sheet metal stand for the 30. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 5, 2019)

I would go with the heavier one that has more HP.

The basement problem is a one time problem. The weight and power are a lifetime of joy.


----------



## jwmelvin (May 6, 2019)

I recently (a year ago) made the same decision. I went with the -30mv because I liked the variable speed and belt drive. I will say when it showed up I was surprised how small it was. I hadn’t really thought about it a whole lot. I do really like the variable speed and quiet smooth running of the belt though. For me I think it’s a good mill but it is not heavyweight.


----------



## jwmelvin (May 6, 2019)

Oh and I did not get a stand because I plan to make my own. It’s on a heavy metal table right now.


----------



## daveog (May 7, 2019)

So, how are you liking the 30MV? I wrestled and struggled because all my experience is on Bridgeport style mills. I really wanted the extra weight of the 932, but the drive and ease of moving the machine won me to the 30 and I put a deposit on one today. I just don’t have the room for a Bridgeport in my basement or an easy way to get one in or I’d have gotten one. I talked to Matt and he assured me that for my projects the 30mv was more than enough. Crossing my fingers. My biggest fear is getting it and then kicking myself for not spending the extra money... but the extra is a quite a bit. I ended up getting it with the DRO and x power feed. I also got the PM stand. I would rather a heavier stand, but I think I’ll bolt it down to the concrete.


----------



## Chewy (May 7, 2019)

I have a PM-30MV on the factory stand.  It is OK.  I mounted it to a heavy duty homemade roll around stand at this time.  I am redoing the shop and don't have a permanent location for it yet.  The stand is fine and the machine works well a little off level if it has to be moved and used. The machine is not a heavy weight but it does everything I have asked of it.  Don't let size fool you, It will break an end mill or launch a  pice of metal if you make a mistake. I like the variable speed over the 932 and that is why I bought it.


----------



## daveog (May 7, 2019)

That's good to know, thanks. I'm hopeful that it will meet all my needs. I'm looking forward to the variable speed DC motor. All of my other machines, including my current lathe, have always been with a 3-phase AC motor and VFD.


----------



## daveog (Jun 4, 2019)

So, I went ahead with the PM-30MV. I anchored the stand to the concrete and it seems pretty stable. I shimmed it and it’s pretty level. I haven’t done much with it yet. I just installed the X power feed and am waiting on a Z power feed to arrive from Priest Tools. I’ll do a write up on that when I get it installed.


----------



## davek181 (Dec 1, 2021)

I bought the 30MV and the factory stand. I did some measuring and looking around and found a toolbox at the Home depot made by Husky that is not too pricey and without the wheels mounted it is the height of the factory tray. I bought two of them and set them on either side of the mill for storage and a bit of a worktop. The box on the left is tooling for the mill, the one on the right is for the lathe next to it.


----------

